# The next Few Weeks to be a doozy!



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Various computer models continue to advertise a parade of Storms. The first storm looks to be later this week, but the latest GFS model has it quite weak with the only snow falling in the Eastern Dakotas, Minnesota and Wisconsin, and even that is not very much. However, this is a strong system and could prove to be a bad one.

The next storm looks to be between the 11th and the 20th of November, the latest GFS model has been developing a MAJOR storm system along with copious amounts of cold air to produce Snow in the Northern Plains, the question, where and how much cold air? Still a long ways out but my forecast, at snow-day.org Forecasted that a MAJOR storm system to hit the Central Plains on the same date!

Remember THINK SNOW!ussmileyflag


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Positive thinking, saw on accuweather.com they are calling for snow at the end of the 15 day forecast for N. IL.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

*Doozy*

Sent it toward the northeast i'm ready for winter now


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

I will be sure too!


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

15 Day here is looking snowy toward the end too... that will most likely change long before then however!


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

we need cold to start freezing things up........


----------



## 18lmslcsr (Jan 20, 2007)

I need to have a break before the winter, or wont get half way through and i'll peter out.

C.


----------



## eatonpaving (Jun 23, 2003)

*just made my first snowball*

snowing in westland mi....sticking too...


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

by the end of the week, get ready for the coldest air of the season!


----------



## TheXpress2002 (Oct 9, 2007)

The only problem with all the models longer range is that they are trying to push the cold too far south. Take for instance the latest run of the GFS they have the 540 line back up into Canada and about 3 states further west for the storm this up coming weekend compared to 2 days ago. Right now the warmer air is winning out. If the cold air can hold out on any of these up coming storms and with the NAO going negative the whole east coast to Winsconsin could be for a crazy end to November.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

TheXpress2002;630312 said:


> The only problem with all the models longer range is that they are trying to push the cold too far south. Take for instance the latest run of the GFS they have the 540 line back up into Canada and about 3 states further west for the storm this up coming weekend compared to 2 days ago. Right now the warmer air is winning out. If the cold air can hold out on any of these up coming storms and with the NAO going negative the whole east coast to Winsconsin could be for a crazy end to November.


Very nice post, the nao is showing signs of tanking! This time of year dont forget to look at surface temps, the 0 line on the surface maps. I know the euro is liking the idea of cold for the end of the month. If so the lakes will open up!


----------



## storm king (Sep 17, 2008)

WHERE THE HECK IS THE LONG RANGE FORCAST YOU PROMESED US ? !
By the time snowday posts it we can just look outside and see whats going on this winter. 
So far accuweather got you beat by a mile or two to say the least , very disappionted with snowday site , even the web cams don't work .


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Woah there, im not perfect and my timing posting here may not be every single minute but i have a lot to do with the website.

However will post my forecast here more.


----------



## storm king (Sep 17, 2008)

I am pushing you, cause we are counting on snowday and wish you luck with the site , don't mean to be so hard on ya ...... but were still waiting for the long range you promised us , just been looking forward to it , and it's overdue. 
Man I need to chill out a little , we know your doing your best ... my apoloiges.


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you, but i would say accuwx is most likely the most un reliable weather source there is, next to the Weather Channel.


----------



## storm king (Sep 17, 2008)

The weather chnnel ?????? They are bar none the worst,Thats why we are counting on you guys at snow-day to get it right .
With all the technology out there theese days is a day or two out too much to ask for....The dawg gone weather channel is just as bad now as it was in the 80's , and still looks the same too ...ya think they would have up graded the graphics a little by now at least . 
Sorry for snapping at you guys without giving you a chance , it wasn't right.
We are just starving for some decent forecasts because are business really counts on them , and it's really agrivating when bad forecasts happen all the time when you plan you days and week on a forecast for a living. 
Yea it's tough one I guess , but like I said were counting on ya, good luck snow-day make us proud bud !


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Ok, time permitting i will give long range outlooks in this forum jsut for you guys. in fact i started a Thanksgiving thread


----------



## storm king (Sep 17, 2008)

NICE !! , now if you start getting them right ,I want a pm so I can be your first paying customer.

Saw on the site your giving your hard work away for free ( thats a nice thing to do and we appreciate it )
But take it from a cranky old buisness man..... you gotta get paid too . 
Do a good job for us and we will be happy to pay $$$ 
You showed alot of class answering my snappy remarks professionally ,for what it's worth YOUR ALL-RIGHT IN MY BOOK SNOWDAY ! Storm King.


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

I find that i have been quite accurate so far, but i can always improve, thats why i have the Snow Storm Archive and look back at my forecasting mistakes and try to do better. I will seriously not let you guys down. But you have got to understand most of the forecast will be on the website and not here.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

where your storm go that was suppose to hit the 11-20 of November in the northern plains


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

To be honest there is a storm occurring just now in the Dakotas as well as Southern Minnesota to Des Moines iowa, 1-3" of snow expected in the dakotas and 1" possible in Des moines.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

nope got a trace in dm,


----------



## Noose (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey snow day what's the Edmonton Alberta area consider as for area.
As of nov 23 all we have is some light snow dustings, but alot of gusty winds this year!


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

I went to yur site how do you even find your forcast for differant areas of the country??

there are old storms but no info on any up coming storms or what you think the seasons is goin to do.

Unless I'm missing something I can get more info from Accuweather NOT TO BE A A$# But JMO


----------



## storm king (Sep 17, 2008)

Guess he went out of business ....... the link to his site has been removed from his posts ? ? ? ?


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

I didn't go out of business, in fact i didn't even touch my signature. Hm. Thats strange.

And about the Current storms, sometimes i don't give every storm a name if i don't think it deserves a Winter Storm name. If i did that, i would have like 100s


----------



## storm king (Sep 17, 2008)

We still got to mess with ya, If you want to be a weatherman , you have to have thick skin like a crcocidile . : )
BTW , when the heck are you gonna post the long range ,so I drool over it, been waiting awhile for . HAVE A HAPPY TURKEY DAY !!!!!!!!!


----------

